# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ηλεκτρική Κουζίνα > [Siemens] Ηλεκτρικό κύκλωμα της siemens HL58229EU/01

## nikosp

Καλησπέρα
Ψάχνω το ηλεκτρικό σχέδιο της εν λόγω κουζίνας

----------


## ploukas

πιο ειναι το προβλημα να σε βοηθησω

----------


## nikosp

Κατ' αρχήν ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση
Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι η κουζίνα αυτή έχει συνδεδεμένο με τον επιλογέα του φούρνου ένα σύστημα ας το πούμε μεταγωγέων που έχουν μπομπίνες κάτι σαν ρελέ το οποίο δεν λειτουργεί διότι από ότι είδα εξωτερικά μάλλον η περιέλιξη μιας μπομπίνας είναι καμένη
Οπωσδήποτε θα χρειαστεί και το σχετικό ανταλλακτικό αλλά θα επιθυμούσα να έχω το ηλεκτρικό της σχέδιο για πιο άνεση στην επισκευή

----------


## klik

Δεν βαζεις φωτογραφίες καλύτερα; Σχέδια απο κουζίνες δεν πρέπει να κυκλοφορούν πολλά διότι είναι σχετικά απλά και γίνεται δουλειά και χωρίς αυτά.

----------


## nikosp

Στην προκειμένη περίπτωση το σχέδιο είναι απλό αλλά μέσα σε μια ματάσα από καλώδια είναι σχεδόν αδύνατον να φωτογραφίσει κανείς κάτι και να βγάλει με αυτό άκρη

----------

